# What made you decide?



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

hello,
Since there seems to be a fair number of instrumentalists here, I thought I'd ask: what made you take up the instument, or instruments, you play? Was there a defining moment? 
I'd say it happened for me about a year and a half ago, when I decided to try an orchestral instrument. I was stuck between cor anglais, bassoon, horn and viola. Then while I was surfing the net I found the following:

http://www.lcsd.gov.hk/CE/CulturalService/MusicOffice/MusicTool/western/viola/viola.mp3

I just knew I had to play that! It's from the Bartok concerto, by the way.
godzilla


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

The clip isn't working for me. I decided when I heard Gil Shaham's Devil's Dance CD. I got really into the macabre features of the violin, being the devil's instrument and all, and read all about Paganini and Nero and stuff like that. I listened to that CD 24/7. Literally. I would play it when I was asleep too. I heard how much Paganini practiced and decided I'd try to top him (only once though) and practiced for about 12 hours with 10 minute stops for food. Can't do that anymore. Too old.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I was about 4 years old and watching a Cher-looking girl playing guitar on a variety show. That's when I told my dad I wanted to be like her when I grew up. And then when I was 7 I wanted to play the piano so badly, but we couldn't afford it!!!!

In Grade 5 our school offered 'free' group violin instruction - and I finally got to play something other than the recorder (Grade 3).


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Actually I don't think there was THE event that made me decide to have to learn music. I just grew into it. As I was 7 or 8 I started with recorder, then guitar...but both instruments weren't mine. Then came piano and violin, which ARE my instruments. Since I was very young I have been loving composing. At first it was only "note-painting": writing notes onto empty staff-paper. And then I began to write more serious. But music was not my only life. Actually I did write more poems and stories. I also liked painting and drawing from time to time. I grew up with classical music, but the really serious decision to do something with music as futurnal job is very young, about 2 years. And: I could not live without music!


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

It must have been interesting growing up with classical music and art. I grew up with a strong literary influence, but absolutely no classical music until 14. It came as quite a revelation to me. Right now I'm trying to educate myself about painting ( hence my recent art gallery visit ), as I know next to nothing about it. Schools here teach no art at all except "crafts" i.e, how to make stamps out of erasers, pinecone decorations ect.  And they gave recorder classes for one year then stopped.
godzilla


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

You don't learn much about classical music here either. And rather not in my school. Noone wants to listen to it, only in those high-schools which have a specialization...
Actually you feel alone with noone having the same interests like you!

Arts are more interesing for our youth, and we have quite good lessons. (I have arts as major because music cannot be created in my high-school ). Classical literature is not very much liked either....


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

We were visiting at a highschool yesterday that has a strong arts program. You should've seen their music rooms! The rehearsal room was wonderful, and they actually had real practice rooms with pianos in them (about 6 I think). They also have a full theatre in their school.Very cool!


----------



## karlhenning (Aug 22, 2005)

godzillaviolist said:


> I thought I'd ask: what made you take up the instument, or instruments, you play? Was there a defining moment?


Yes, I went to a concert in which I heard the clarinet played otherwise than I had ever heard in popular music. And I was hooked! 

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

My decision was more like a childish whim. I think I was 5 or 6. At a family gathering, my teenage cousin sat down at the piano and played something very fast and brilliant. I think that was the first time I ever watched anyone play the piano up close, and I immediately said to my parents, "OOH I want to do THAT! can I take lessons?" haha. Now my father laughs when he tells me how he thought I would only stick with it for a few months. it has since become an essential part of my life. :-D


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Piano:
My parents asked me. I said yes.

Violin:
Well actually there was...ummm......this...........girl...
But that doesn't matter. I wanted to play the violin before.


----------

